# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Temporary fix for log in to edit wikis

## ventrical

If any are having problems editing their wikis they can try to Join Ubuntu Development Releases Testing Team here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/U+1/recruitment and sign the Code of Conduct. I or cariboo will approve them and you should be able to edit the wikis. You can always decline or remove your membership to U+1 after there is a permanent resolution to the current problem.

 If you cannot join the team please PM me with your ubuntuforums handle or leave a message here. Ubuntu membership is not required to edit wikis if you are part of this moderated team.


Regards..

----------

